# which one pigmy or dwarf for weed and grass control



## chuckinnc (Aug 9, 2012)

I have about 5-6 acers fenced in with 4' welded wire, which did have larger
goats until about 2 years ago. I got rid of them because they would not stay
in the fence, no matter what I did.
Now it's starting to grow up again, mostly field grass, weeds and small trees about 1-2 foot tall. I would like to get either pigmy or dwarf goats for weed
control. Would one type be better than the other for this? Do you think this is
reasonable or are these types mostly just pets and require different enviroment
than the Nubian and Boer goats I had in the past?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think either would be fine as long as they have minerals, water, shelter, and get dewormed and hoof trimmed when they need to. Nigerians and pygmies are pretty similar, except that Nigerians are milk goats and pygmies were bred originally to be meat goats. Both are usually hardy, but that depends on what breeder you buy from.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I just realized -- you can rent weed control goats as well. Forgot to mention.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Either bred would be fine. Or even a cross between the two. I think it would just depend on which one's you can find locally. If you are just looking for a backyard weed eater or pet they would be very similar.

Here is a page that shows the differences in the two breeds:
http://www.qualitypetsandsupplies.com/p ... dwarf.html


----------

